# guess what?



## bleddy

Hi!

I'm new to Romanian but I'm loving the learning!

Can anyone tell me how you'd say "hey, guess what! I bruised my ribs!"

I want to tell my Romanian friend about my clumsy weekend but I can't seem to find any dictionaries or phrasebooks that agree with me (or each other)

I'd guess:

"Ghiceşti ce! Am vânat coaste mele"

Mulţumesc!


----------



## allinnm

Hei, ghiceşte ce! Mi-am rupt coastele!


----------



## albastrea101

Hi there,

   I'd rather say: "Ia ghici (ce-am patit)! Mi-am invinetit coastele!"
   In Romanian we don't use "ghiceste ce/ia ghici" on it's own, or at least I don't use it. That's why I added "ce-am patit". All this would mean: Guess what happened to me?
   Cu placere 
Albastrea


----------



## anto33

albastrea101 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'd rather say: "Ia ghici (ce-am patit)! Mi-am invinetit coastele!"
> In Romanian we don't use "ghiceste ce/ia ghici" on it's own, or at least I don't use it. That's why I added "ce-am patit". All this would mean: Guess what happened to me?
> Cu placere
> Albastrea



Hi,

We could also say:_ Ce crezi..../ Ce crezi că am păţit..._


----------

